# [solved] SCSI U320 (ASC-29320ALP) Device offlined

## schmidicom

Hallo,

bei mir zickt gerade auf einem älteren Server der nach Möglichkeit wiederverwertet werden soll eine SCSI Karte von Adaptec etwas herum und auch Dr. Google hilft da nicht wirklich weiter.

Scheinbar hat die Karte an dem angeschlossenem Drive keine allzu grosse Freude aber warum?

Auf einem identischem Rechner mit Windows Server 2003 R2 x64 funktioniert das angeschlossene Drive problemlos.

lspci -v -s 02:08.0

```
02:08.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec ASC-29320ALP U320 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Adaptec ASC-29320ALP PCIx U320

        Kernel driver in use: aic79xx

        Kernel modules: aic79xx
```

uname -r

```
3.3.5
```

dmesg

```
[   12.127027] scsi10 : Adaptec AIC79XX PCI-X SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 3.0

[   12.127029]         <Adaptec 29320ALP PCIx Ultra320 SCSI adapter>

[   12.127030]         aic7901: Ultra320 Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, PCI-X 67-100MHz, 512 SCBs

[   12.128127] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     transtec T6100S16R1-E     347G PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

[   12.128145] scsi target10:0:0: asynchronous

[   12.128151] scsi10:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

[   12.128169] scsi target10:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

[   12.130005] scsi target10:0:0: wide asynchronous

[   12.131273] scsi target10:0:0: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS PCOMP (6.25 ns, offset 127)

[   22.720028] scsi 10:0:0:0: Attempting to queue an ABORT message:CDB: 0x3c 0xa 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x1 0x4 0x0

[   22.721003] scsi10: At time of recovery, card was not paused

[   22.721003] >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dump Card State Begins <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

[   22.721003] scsi10: Dumping Card State at program address 0x20 Mode 0x22

[   22.721003] Card was paused

[   22.721003] INTSTAT[0x0] SELOID[0x0] SELID[0x0]

[   22.721003] HS_MAILBOX[0x0] INTCTL[0x80]:(SWTMINTMASK)

[   22.721003] SEQINTSTAT[0x0] SAVED_MODE[0x11]

[   22.721003] DFFSTAT[0x33]:(CURRFIFO_NONE|FIFO0FREE|FIFO1FREE)

[   22.721003] SCSISIGI[0x25]:(P_DATAOUT_DT|ACKI|BSYI)

[   22.721003] SCSIPHASE[0x0] SCSIBUS[0x0] LASTPHASE[0x1]:(P_DATAOUT|P_BUSFREE)

[   22.721003] SCSISEQ0[0x0] SCSISEQ1[0x12]:(ENAUTOATNP|ENRSELI)

[   22.721003] SEQCTL0[0x0] SEQINTCTL[0x0] SEQ_FLAGS[0x0]

[   22.721003] SEQ_FLAGS2[0x4]:(SELECTOUT_QFROZEN)

[   22.721003] QFREEZE_COUNT[0x1] KERNEL_QFREEZE_COUNT[0x1]

[   22.721003] MK_MESSAGE_SCB[0xff00] MK_MESSAGE_SCSIID[0xff]

[   22.721003] SSTAT0[0x0] SSTAT1[0x0] SSTAT2[0x0]

[   22.721003] SSTAT3[0x0] PERRDIAG[0xc0]:(HIPERR|HIZERO)

[   22.721003] SIMODE1[0xa4]:(ENSCSIPERR|ENSCSIRST|ENSELTIMO)

[   22.721003] LQISTAT0[0x0] LQISTAT1[0x0] LQISTAT2[0x80]:(PACKETIZED)

[   22.721003] LQOSTAT0[0x0] LQOSTAT1[0x0] LQOSTAT2[0xe1]:(LQOSTOP0|LQOPKT)

[   22.721003]

[   22.721003] SCB Count = 4 CMDS_PENDING = 1 LASTSCB 0xffff CURRSCB 0x3 NEXTSCB 0xff00

[   22.721003] qinstart = 22 qinfifonext = 22

[   22.721003] QINFIFO:

[   22.721003] WAITING_TID_QUEUES:

[   22.721003] Pending list:

[   22.721003]   3 FIFO_USE[0x0] SCB_CONTROL[0x60]:(TAG_ENB|DISCENB)

[   22.721003] SCB_SCSIID[0x7]

[   22.721003] Total 1

[   22.721003] Kernel Free SCB list: 2 1 0

[   22.721003] Sequencer Complete DMA-inprog list:

[   22.721003] Sequencer Complete list:

[   22.721003] Sequencer DMA-Up and Complete list:

[   22.721003] Sequencer On QFreeze and Complete list:

[   22.721003]

[   22.721003]

[   22.721003] scsi10: FIFO0 Free, LONGJMP == 0x826c, SCB 0x3

[   22.721003] SEQIMODE[0x3f]:(ENCFG4TCMD|ENCFG4ICMD|ENCFG4TSTAT|ENCFG4ISTAT|ENCFG4DATA|ENSAVEPTRS)

[   22.721003] SEQINTSRC[0x0] DFCNTRL[0x4]:(DIRECTION)

[   22.721003] DFSTATUS[0x89]:(FIFOEMP|HDONE|PRELOAD_AVAIL)

[   22.721003] SG_CACHE_SHADOW[0x2]:(LAST_SEG)

[   22.721003] SG_STATE[0x0] DFFSXFRCTL[0x0] SOFFCNT[0x0]

[   22.721003] MDFFSTAT[0x5]:(FIFOFREE|DLZERO) SHADDR = 0x00, SHCNT = 0x0

[   22.721003] HADDR = 0x00, HCNT = 0x0 CCSGCTL[0x10]:(SG_CACHE_AVAIL)

[   22.721003]

[   22.721003] scsi10: FIFO1 Free, LONGJMP == 0x8063, SCB 0x3

[   22.721003] SEQIMODE[0x3f]:(ENCFG4TCMD|ENCFG4ICMD|ENCFG4TSTAT|ENCFG4ISTAT|ENCFG4DATA|ENSAVEPTRS)

[   22.721003] SEQINTSRC[0x0] DFCNTRL[0x0] DFSTATUS[0x89]:(FIFOEMP|HDONE|PRELOAD_AVAIL)

[   22.721003] SG_CACHE_SHADOW[0x2]:(LAST_SEG)

[   22.721003] SG_STATE[0x0] DFFSXFRCTL[0x0] SOFFCNT[0x0]

[   22.721003] MDFFSTAT[0x5]:(FIFOFREE|DLZERO) SHADDR = 0x00, SHCNT = 0x0

[   22.721003] HADDR = 0x00, HCNT = 0x0 CCSGCTL[0x10]:(SG_CACHE_AVAIL)

[   22.721003] LQIN: 0x8 0x0 0x0 0x3 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0

[   22.721003] scsi10: LQISTATE = 0x1, LQOSTATE = 0x0, OPTIONMODE = 0x52

[   22.721003] scsi10: OS_SPACE_CNT = 0x20 MAXCMDCNT = 0x1

[   22.721003] scsi10: SAVED_SCSIID = 0x0 SAVED_LUN = 0x0

[   22.721003]

[   22.721003] SIMODE0[0xc]:(ENOVERRUN|ENIOERR)

[   22.721003] CCSCBCTL[0x4]:(CCSCBDIR)

[   22.721003] scsi10: REG0 == 0x3, SINDEX = 0x102, DINDEX = 0x102

[   22.721003] scsi10: SCBPTR == 0xff03, SCB_NEXT == 0xff00, SCB_NEXT2 == 0x0

[   22.721003] CDB 3 1 0 0 0 0

[   22.721003] STACK: 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0

[   22.721003] <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Dump Card State Ends >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

[   22.721003] scsi 10:0:0:0: Unable to deliver message

[   22.721748] scsi10: Command abort returning 0x2003

[   22.721757] scsi 10:0:0:0: Attempting to queue a TARGET RESET message:CDB: 0x3c 0xa 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x1 0x4 0x0

[   22.721772] scsi10: Device reset code sleeping

[   27.721029] scsi10: Device reset timer expired (active 2)

[   27.721034] scsi10: Device reset returning 0x2003

[   27.721355] Recovery SCB completes

[   37.727659] scsi 10:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

[   37.727690] scsi target10:0:0: Domain Validation Disabing Information Units

[   37.728114] scsi target10:0:0: FAST-80 WIDE SCSI 160.0 MB/s DT (12.5 ns, offset 127)

[   37.736264] scsi target10:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

[   41.344315] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[   41.344716] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] 3904954368 512-byte logical blocks: (1.99 TB/1.81 TiB)

[   41.345148] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   41.345157] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 9b 00 00 08

[   41.345751] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   41.348234]  sdb: unknown partition table

[   41.349705] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Jun 15, 2012 5:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Ordentlich terminiert?

----------

## schmidicom

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ordentlich terminiert?

 

Ich denke schon das dem so ist.

Um das Bild etwas genauer zu gestallten sollte ich vielleicht noch sagen wie das ganze zusammengesteckt ist:

1. Ganz oben ist ein Transtec RAID Controller mit 16 SATA Slots der daraus 0er, 1er und 5er RAIDS machen kann. Dort sind Momentan 5x500GB Platten zu einem (fast) 2TB RAID 5 eingerichtet.

2. Dann kommt der erste Server mit Gentoo Linux

3. Und zuletzt ein identischer Server mit Windows

Die beiden Server sind über SCSI mit dem Transtec verbunden (aber nicht an ein und dem selben Kabel, jeder Server hat sein eigenes) und auf beiden Seiten steht die Termination auf Automatisch.

EDIT:

Ich habe jetzt noch ein bisschen herumprobiert, unter anderem mit einem "LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI", und was neues herausgefunden. Scheinbar läuft das ganze wenn die Frequenz im BIOS der SCSI-Karte von 160MHz auf 80MHz heruntergesetzt wird. Doch warum verstehe ich nicht so ganz, weis einer von euch woran das liegen könnte?

EDIT2:

Die Sache scheint sich nun erledigt zu haben denn nach dem durchlesen einiger Dokumenationen im Internet muss ich annehmen das der Linux-Treiber für die Adaptec-Karte schlicht fehlerhaft ist. Ausserdem ist eine Fequenz von 160 MHz laut Wikipedia für den Standard "SCSI-3 SPI-5" (Ultra-640 SCSI) gedacht und dieser wurde wegen SAS aufgegeben.

Die einzige funktionierende Lösung ist also das ersetzen des Adaptec-Controller durch einen von LSI und die Frequenz auf 80 MHz einzustellen.

----------

